# Cub cadet or ariens... cant choose.



## Pascal87

Hello!
I hope you will understand me as English isn't my first language, I'm from Quebec. I'm a new member but I have read this forum for a long time.

Currently, I am a not-so-happy owner of an old craftsman II snowblower, 11hp 30-inch. I got it two years ago, but it is very unreliable. I had many problems with it last year, cost me 400$ to repair it... and now, it still doesn't work as it should, seems to be a carb problem. I think it's time for me to get a new machine. I don't have any time to fix it... I work a lot, have a newborn, wife is always asking for sex... I really have a rough and busy life!!! 

I first looked at Husqvarna but I don't like the design. The 227 could fit my budget but the engine seems to be on the small side, 254 cm3. I get 120 inch of snow per year in my area... the last thing I want is a weak engine. The 327 could do the trick with the 291cm3 engine and hydrostatic tranny, but they are very expensive.

Honda and Yamaha are out of my budget. The smallest Yamaha is 2800$ + 15% sales taxes...

The nearest Toro dealer is 200 miles away from my home.

So my choices are limited: MTD and Ariens.
No way I will buy a Troy Bilt sold by Canadian tire.

Today I went to a Cub Cadet dealer and I have to say the HD model seems to be built to last and looks a lot better than the Troy Bilt and the non-HD model.
Metal is a lot thicker than the non-HD model, the chute isn't made of plastic, there is air in the tire, the engine is BIG (420 cc...), etc. I'm not really excited about the 3phase but people around me keep telling me they work well. The only thing I disliked, was the chute cable isn't working really smoothly, and the fact they break a lot of pins.

The price is ok, warranty is good, but for +- 200$ more, I could get an Ariens deluxe 28 SHO.

I'm wondering which one should i buy.
I would like some honest opinions! Thank u!


----------



## Dauntae

Hate to tell you but that Troy Bilt you don’t like and the Cub are BOTH MTD, Although Cub is there higher end machines they still use a lot of cheap parts and plastic in some places that should be made better, Ariens is a much higher quality and the SHO is a seriously nice machine, My vote is to get the Ariens.


----------



## YSHSfan

Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO and don't look back.


----------



## 10953

YSHSfan said:


> Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO and don't look back.


welcome to site first off
second another for DITO on the ariens and not looking back

Quote
Craftsman at Sears – MTD makes these .
Craftsman Pro at Sears – MTD makes these.

Manufacture: MTD

MTD makes single, 2-stage and 3-stage snow throwers and labels them with different names. The Cub Cadet ones with metal chutes are dealer only models. . All of these are made in the U.S.A.
Cub Cadet
Columbia
Remington
Troy Bilt
Yard Machines
Yardman, MTD Pro, MTD, MTD Gold
end quote


----------



## classiccat

and... it sounds like you have more newborns in your future! :grin:

I'd probably grab that Ariens if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Cardo111

Pascal87 said:


> Hello!
> I hope you will understand me as english isnt my first language, im from Quebec. Im a new member but i read since a long time.
> 
> Currently I am a not so happy owner of an old craftsman II snowblower, 11hp 30inch . I got it two years ago, but it is very unreliable. Got many problem with it last year, cost me 400$ to repair it... and now, its still doesnt work like it should, seem to be a carb problem. i think its time for me to get a new machine. I dont have any time to fix it... I work a lot, have a newborn, wife is always asking for sex... I really have a rough and busy life!!!
> 
> I first looked at husqvarna but i dont like the design. The 227 could fit my budget but the engine seem to be on the small side, 254 cm3. I get 120inch of snow per year in my area... the last thing i want is a weak engine. The 327 could do the trick with he 291cm3 engine and hydrostatic tranny, but they are very expensive.
> 
> Honda and yamaha are out of my budget. The smallest yamaha is 2800$ + 15% sales taxes...
> 
> The nearest toro dealer is 200 miles away from my home.
> 
> So my choice are limited: MTD and Ariens.
> No way i will buy a troy bilt sold by Canadian tire.
> 
> Today i went to a cub cadet dealer and i have to say the hd model seem to be built to last, look a lot better than the troy bilt and the non hd model.
> Metal is a lot thicker than non hd model, the chute isnt made of plastic, there is air in the tire, the engine is BIG (420 cc...) etc. Im not really excited about the 3phase but people around me keep telling me they work good. The only thing i disliked, the chute cable isnt working really smooth, and the fact they break a lot of pin.
> 
> Price is ok, warranty is good, but for +- 200$ more i could get an ariens deluxe 28 SHO.
> 
> Im wondering which one should i buy?
> I would like some honest opinion! Thanks u!


:welcome: aboard!

You cracked me up with the comment about the wife god bless you we can have worse problems in life.

I agree with you regarding the heavy duty Cub Cadets they seem well built and are very powerful. However they are MTD built (their high line brand), Craftsman is also made by MTD most of their newer models and so is Troy Bilt, people love the 3 stage on the plow pile at the end of the driveway but some people complain that they plow the snow in other areas and don't get close enough to the surface. Also they seem to break a lot of shear pins as you mentioned.

That being said I would recommend you go with an Ariens machine it has better build quality, longevity and customer support than Cub Cadet/MTD. The Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO is a very well built machine that will throw very far. It is the minimum power you would want with a 28" bucket. If you take it at a resonable speed it will serve you well for many years. If you want more power per inch, a quick turning chute control and heated grips for an extra $300 USD, you can buy their Platinum 24 SHO it would have a smaller 24" bucket but you will never want for more power with its 369cc engine. I have this machine and it will quickly eat through the end of driveway plow pile and throw very far like the Deluxe 28 SHO. Good luck on your search and with your growing family keep us posted.


----------



## Zavie

Pascal87 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> The nearest toro dealer is 200 miles away from my home.
> 
> Im wondering which one should i buy?
> I would like some honest opinion! Thanks u!


You must be out in Quebec Province away from bigger cities because when I was in Quebec City and Montreal this summer Toro dealers are everywhere.
Sometimes a guy needs a little peace and quiet away from everything. I know you're thinking what I'm thinking, a 200 mile road trip to get a Toro Power Max® HD 1028 OHXE! :grin: That would be my first choice. If that's not an option go for the Ariens.


----------



## Paulie139

Count this as another vote for the Ariens - it'll still be there for you long after the sex stops...


----------



## tpenfield

Try not to let that sex thing cloud your judgment on a choice for a snow blower. 

Ariens is the better machine IMO. The MTD impeller design is not great, but I'm not sure how the Cub Cadet's impeller design is specifically.

The smaller the gap between the impeller blade and the housing, the better throwing distance you will get. So, compare the Ariens and the Cub by looking down the discharge chute. The one with the smaller gap will be a better machine.

Also, keep in mind that you may have this new machine follow the path of the Craftsman, if you don't properly condition the fuel system for summer layup. Fuel problems are the most common "won't start" or "runs poorly" issue.


----------



## nwcove

Welcome to the forum! Another vote for the ariens.....and does yer wife have any sisters?! 😎


----------



## RIT333

nwcove said:


> Welcome to the forum! Another vote for the ariens.....and does yer wife have any sisters?! 😎


Why worry about a sister, what is this Pascal's home address ! Just kidding...sort of !


----------



## leonz

*snow blower help*



Pascal87 said:


> Hello!
> I hope you will understand me as English isn't my first language, i'm from Quebec. I'm a new member but i read since a long time.
> 
> Currently I am a not so happy owner of an old craftsman II snowblower, 11 HP 30 inch . I got it two years ago, but it is very unreliable. Got many problem with it last year, cost me 400$ to repair it... and now, its still doesnt work like it should, seem to be a carb problem. i think its time for me to get a new machine. I don't have any time to fix it... I work a lot, have a newborn, wife is always asking for sex... I really have a rough and busy life!!!
> 
> I first looked at husqvarna but i dont like the design. The 227 could fit my budget but the engine seem to be on the small side, 254 cm3. I get 120inch of snow per year in my area... the last thing i want is a weak engine. The 327 could do the trick with he 291cm3 engine and hydrostatic tranny, but they are very expensive.
> 
> Honda and yamaha are out of my budget. The smallest yamaha is 2800$ + 15% sales taxes...
> 
> The nearest toro dealer is 200 miles away from my home.
> 
> So my choice are limited: MTD and Ariens.
> No way i will buy a troy bilt sold by Canadian tire.
> 
> Today i went to a cub cadet dealer and i have to say the hd model seem to be built to last, look a lot better than the troy bilt and the non hd model.
> Metal is a lot thicker than non hd model, the chute isnt made of plastic, there is air in the tire, the engine is BIG (420 cc...) etc. Im not really excited about the 3phase but people around me keep telling me they work good. The only thing i disliked, the chute cable isnt working really smooth, and the fact they break a lot of pin.
> 
> Price is ok, warranty is good, but for +- 200$ more i could get an ariens deluxe 28 SHO.
> 
> I'm wondering which one should I buy?
> I would like some honest opinion! Thanks u!


======================================================================


BonJour Mon Ami,

They have had problems with the 3 stage units with shear pins and I believe the shear pins for the impeller on these units are awful to work on and replace from what I have read of the owners comments.

The three stage units are essentially a cheap modified copy of the heavy ice and snow breaking propellers used on the Beilhack Railway Snow Clearers snow clearing discs. 



Call the Yamaha power sports dealer in Ottowa, his price for the smallest Yamaha unit was considerably less than the price you were quoted and less than the other two Canadian dealers I checked with when I asked for a price and whether they ship to the states. 

All you will need after you get the 624 home is Fluid Film and high octane fuel to blow all that snow into Ontario or blow it across the road to bury the neighbors post box.:angel:


----------



## celltech

Ariens all the way!


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Ariens over Cub Cadet any day.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

I've been thinking about a new(er) machine and have been having this exact same debate. I will tell you that I am a current MTD owner and generally speaking have not had any problems and understand that it is not an Ariens or Simplicity. It was cheap to buy as a used machine and cheap to replace the wear parts. 

I went looking at the Cub 2X 26" machine and it seemed pretty well put together and had the features I wanted. However, I did not like the fact that the bean counters at MTD decided that three auger bearing fasteners and actual nuts would break the bank and opted for two self tapping bolts. Very annoying. What sealed it for me is that the "Cub Cadet" engine did not have a fuel shutoff valve and the tank was integral to the shrouding, making adding one difficult at best. All the Ariens machines I looked at had them. Thus, another vote for the orange monsters.


----------



## Pascal87

Thanks for all your reply guys! 

Some of you make me laugh big time  people seem gentle on here, great forum, very friendly. 

I think its pretty obvious ariens seem to be better built. I will look at them monday. 

The cub cadet is still attractive. The 420cc engine must be nice, the heavy duty version seem to be well built... but reliability might be better with ariens.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

I'm sure the engine is reliable on the Cubbie, it's the rest of the machine though.


----------



## 10953

GoBlowSnow said:


> I'm sure the engine is reliable on the Cubbie, it's the rest of the machine though.


if the issues i have seen with lct engines is any clue ? pull starter breaks, replace the whole assembly. everything seems to be by assembly which makes for costly repairs to the owner. 
hopefully this changes but right now i'm personally gun shy of lct and many of the other made in china clones,


----------



## drmerdp

The first snowblower I ever bought was a 28” MTD gold with a powermore 357cc back in 2009. I bought this machine for my dad, though I’ve used way more then he has. 

I can speak all day about how cumbersome the chute controls feel, how thin the sheet metal is, and the use of overgrown metal screws instead of nuts and bolts. But... it has never broke down, never failed to start, and always blew snow. This is with basic snowblower maintenance. The 357cc on a 28” bucket feels great, a 420cc must be even better. It’s nice to have a surplus of torque.

Now, 8 years ago when I bought this thing I knew very little about snowblowers. And if I were to do it all again, I would personally spend the extra money on a toro powermax. I know that the closet toro dealer is pretty far so I understand you having narrowed down your choices to the ariens and Cub Cadet.

The 302cc on the deluxe 28 sho will do a fine job. While offering a build quality and I think a more fulfilling user experience Over the cub cadet.

Consider the extra cost of a platinum 24” sho. Very high power to width ratio, a 28” machine blowing in 1st gear or a 24” machine blowing in 2nd... youll probably get done at the same time or sooner.

But if you do decide on the Cub Cadet, install an impeller kit, you’ll be happy you did.


----------



## leonz

*snow blower help*



Pascal87 said:


> Thanks for all your reply guys!
> 
> Some of you make me laugh hard time  people seem gentle on here, great forum, very friendly.
> 
> I think its pretty obvious ariens seem to be better built. I will look at them monday.
> 
> The cub cadet is still attractive. The 420cc engine must be nice, the heavy duty version seem to be well built... but reliability might be better with ariens.


=======================================================================

Call the Yamaha dealer in Ottowa on Monday and ask if they will ship a ready to run 24" unit to you before you spend your hard earned loonies. The lined chute and impeller housing for all three models is an automatic sale at least for me anyway as the snow blower will not have to work as hard.

There is a video on youtube of a fellow from Newfoundland(I think) that is running his new 24" Christmas present to clear out his drive way with the wife commenting on the work until she gets too cold and has to go in. 

Perhaps the spousal unit will enjoy running this one and she will be more occupied ehh??? :angel:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF Pascal87

The Ariens is the way to go. Treat it right and it's something that should outlast you.


----------



## jim5554

Another vote for the Ariens. For me it's a no-brainer.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello Pascal87 , welcome to *SBF!!* as much as I like toro snowblowers I wouldn't travel 200 miles to get one unless it was a snow hound 25!! I would spend the extra $200 and get the ariens


----------



## RattlerGUNZ

Ariens all the way!!!!


----------



## SKT_33

As the majority have stated... Ariens in this case would be the way to go.


----------



## Joninator

2018 ariens still have auto turn issues? I need a snowblower and i cant decide on what to get.


----------



## Paulie139

Joninator said:


> 2018 ariens still have auto turn issues? I need a snowblower and i cant decide on what to get.



There are no issues with the AutoTurn system on the 2018 Ariens.


----------



## Cardo111

Joninator said:


> 2018 ariens still have auto turn issues? I need a snowblower and i cant decide on what to get.


Auto-Turn was improved on The Ariens winter 2016-2017 model by repositioning the axle. Ariens Corporate issued catalogs will list this as a 2016 model. The current model Ariens considers a 2017 model though it can also be considered a winter 2017/2018 model.

Ariens repositioned the axle last year to make their Auto-Turn machines less front heavy therefore better balanced more Toro like in this regard. This has likely eliminated issues with Auto-Turn squirreling down a driveway when hitting a rut or compacted snow. This was more of an issue with larger Ariens machines more common on their 30 inch models. It was usually remedied by using Ariens optional poly skid shoes or heavy duty aftermarket ArmorSkids. I have contacted Ariens corporate (technical support department) regarding this and their corporate position on this is not to admit that there were issues with Auto-Turn on their pre-2016 models. The corporate response went like this: We revised the axle position in 2016 for ease of manufacturing.


----------



## Pascal87

Today i didnt worked so i went to the ariens dealer to look at these snowblower.
The ariens 28 deluxe sho was 1915$.
The seller told me "with ariens you get 3years 0% interest rate!!! "

It was interesting
But when we came into details: 
50$ + taxes fee to "files opening"
40$ + taxes per year (x3 years because i wanted to pay on 36 month...) for "financial fee".

Seriously... where is the 0% rate if they ask 170$ for loaning fee? With taxes, this snowblower will cost 2400$.

I was really shocked. Finally i didnt bought it.


----------



## Zavie

Pascal87 said:


> Today i didnt worked so i went to the ariens dealer to look at these snowblower.
> The ariens 28 deluxe sho was 1915$.
> The seller told me "with ariens you get 3years 0% interest rate!!! "
> 
> It was interesting
> But when we came into details:
> 50$ + taxes fee to "files opening"
> 40$ + taxes per year (x3 years because i wanted to pay on 36 month...) for "financial fee".
> 
> Seriously... where is the 0% rate if they ask 170$ for loaning fee? With taxes, this snowblower will cost 2400$.
> 
> I was really shocked. Finally i didnt bought it.


This is snowblower karma......Get the Toro!!:biggrin:


----------



## leonz

Sense I a disturbance in the "Yamaha Snow Blower Force". See I a 24 inch Yamaha snow caster in your reach. 

Call Larry Kelly in Hamilton he will ship a new 24 inch Yamaha to you. The bigger Yamaha Power Sports Dealer in Ottowa does not ship his sold units.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

is that $1900 USD or CAN? If USD then that is way jacked.


----------



## Cardo111

They do seem to be pricey and lose some of their good bang for your buck factor outside the US. The Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO is now $1200. in the U.S. (suggested retail USD). That being said that should convert to $1523.58 CAD. I have to imagine freight will come into play in Canadian pricing, regardless $1900. CAD seems steep for a Deluxe 28 SHO. It's nice to see that Ariens is finally displaying retail prices on their website, started this year.


----------



## KennyT

Pascal87 said:


> Today i didnt worked so i went to the ariens dealer to look at these snowblower.
> The ariens 28 deluxe sho was 1915$.
> The seller told me "with ariens you get 3years 0% interest rate!!! "
> 
> It was interesting
> But when we came into details:
> 50$ + taxes fee to "files opening"
> 40$ + taxes per year (x3 years because i wanted to pay on 36 month...) for "financial fee".
> 
> Seriously... where is the 0% rate if they ask 170$ for loaning fee? With taxes, this snowblower will cost 2400$.
> 
> I was really shocked. Finally i didnt bought it.


 I just bought a factory fresh, 2018, Ariens Pro 28 for less than that. After doing research it was the only machine that made sense.


----------



## 10953

the OP is in canada, their dollar is 78 cents USA, they have way higher tax system than us, it's like being taxed to take a dump up there, when he got to the bottom line for the jacked up dealer and bank loan fees, it put the dude out of reach of what he likes 

hopefully he can find a good used one up there, if he buys one in the usa he will pay taxes and fees at the border to bring it in.


----------



## sam11

*well i own a ariens*

work good for the first two years 3rd had two replace motor gasket 4 year not much snow thank fully but start it first time got it out to the drive way to the snow whats to turn left with out pulling up on the turn lever push it a little more same trying to get it fixed might be looking for a new one and not ariens


----------



## d00dy

Pascal87 said:


> Hello!
> I hope you will understand me as english isnt my first language, im from Quebec. Im a new member but i read since a long time.
> 
> Currently I am a not so happy owner of an old craftsman II snowblower, 11hp 30inch . I got it two years ago, but it is very unreliable. Got many problem with it last year, cost me 400$ to repair it... and now, its still doesnt work like it should, seem to be a carb problem. i think its time for me to get a new machine. I dont have any time to fix it... I work a lot, have a newborn, wife is always asking for sex... I really have a rough and busy life!!!
> 
> I first looked at husqvarna but i dont like the design. The 227 could fit my budget but the engine seem to be on the small side, 254 cm3. I get 120inch of snow per year in my area... the last thing i want is a weak engine. The 327 could do the trick with he 291cm3 engine and hydrostatic tranny, but they are very expensive.
> 
> Honda and yamaha are out of my budget. The smallest yamaha is 2800$ + 15% sales taxes...
> 
> The nearest toro dealer is 200 miles away from my home.
> 
> So my choice are limited: MTD and Ariens.
> No way i will buy a troy bilt sold by Canadian tire.
> 
> Today i went to a cub cadet dealer and i have to say the hd model seem to be built to last, look a lot better than the troy bilt and the non hd model.
> Metal is a lot thicker than non hd model, the chute isnt made of plastic, there is air in the tire, the engine is BIG (420 cc...) etc. Im not really excited about the 3phase but people around me keep telling me they work good. The only thing i disliked, the chute cable isnt working really smooth, and the fact they break a lot of pin.
> 
> Price is ok, warranty is good, but for +- 200$ more i could get an ariens deluxe 28 SHO.
> 
> Im wondering which one should i buy?
> I would like some honest opinion! Thanks u!
> [/QUOAR





Pascal87 said:


> Hello!
> I hope you will understand me as english isnt my first language, im from Quebec. Im a new member but i read since a long time.
> 
> Currently I am a not so happy owner of an old craftsman II snowblower, 11hp 30inch . I got it two years ago, but it is very unreliable. Got many problem with it last year, cost me 400$ to repair it... and now, its still doesnt work like it should, seem to be a carb problem. i think its time for me to get a new machine. I dont have any time to fix it... I work a lot, have a newborn, wife is always asking for sex... I really have a rough and busy life!!!
> 
> I first looked at husqvarna but i dont like the design. The 227 could fit my budget but the engine seem to be on the small side, 254 cm3. I get 120inch of snow per year in my area... the last thing i want is a weak engine. The 327 could do the trick with he 291cm3 engine and hydrostatic tranny, but they are very expensive.
> 
> Honda and yamaha are out of my budget. The smallest yamaha is 2800$ + 15% sales taxes...
> 
> The nearest toro dealer is 200 miles away from my home.
> 
> So my choice are limited: MTD and Ariens.
> No way i will buy a troy bilt sold by Canadian tire.
> 
> Today i went to a cub cadet dealer and i have to say the hd model seem to be built to last, look a lot better than the troy bilt and the non hd model.
> Metal is a lot thicker than non hd model, the chute isnt made of plastic, there is air in the tire, the engine is BIG (420 cc...) etc. Im not really excited about the 3phase but people around me keep telling me they work good. The only thing i disliked, the chute cable isnt working really smooth, and the fact they break a lot of pin.
> 
> Price is ok, warranty is good, but for +- 200$ more i could get an ariens deluxe 28 SHO.
> 
> Im wondering which one should i buy?
> I would like some honest opinion! Thanks u!


HAPPY NEW YEAR 2021. I know this is an old thread, but I thought I'd chime in none the less. I own a 2010 Ariens 11/30DLE, and my neighbor across the street just purchased a brand new Cub Cadet 3 stage snowblower. Now I don't mean to crap on his new winter toy, and I would not want to insult him on his choice of snowblower, to each his/her own, right? We seem to always do our long driveways at the same time after a snow storm. I can see the how his new 3 stage blower weakly throws snow, in comparison to my 10 year old 2 stage Ariens. The difference is unbelievable, I mean, my Ariens literally throws 3 times further, and yes, his shoot was as vertically up as it would go. So I am not convinced that these new 3 stage blowers are as good as they claim. My Ariens has the 11hp Tecumseh, with the electric start ( which to date, I have never used ) only to test once a year, and it starts with one pull of the chord every time. In the last 10 winters, I have had 0 problems with my Ariens, not even a shear pin has broken. I'm 65 years old, and I honestly believe my Ariens will outlive me. It still operates and blows as good as the day I brought it home from the store. When I compare how my Ariens 2 stage works compared to my neighbors new Cub Cadet 3 stage, I wouldn't trade mine for his, even if he offered me money along with the trade. If my kids were looking to purchase a snowblower, (new or used) I would highly recommend they consider looking at an Ariens. Sometimes in life, less is more. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## 140278

welcome to the SBF
ariens and toro's seem to be the loved machines in here next to the 2 rolls of machines honda world wide and yamaha up your way


----------



## Chris R

Pascal87 said:


> Hello!
> I hope you will understand me as english isnt my first language, im from Quebec. Im a new member but i read since a long time.
> 
> Currently I am a not so happy owner of an old craftsman II snowblower, 11hp 30inch . I got it two years ago, but it is very unreliable. Got many problem with it last year, cost me 400$ to repair it... and now, its still doesnt work like it should, seem to be a carb problem. i think its time for me to get a new machine. I dont have any time to fix it... I work a lot, have a newborn, wife is always asking for sex... I really have a rough and busy life!!!
> 
> I first looked at husqvarna but i dont like the design. The 227 could fit my budget but the engine seem to be on the small side, 254 cm3. I get 120inch of snow per year in my area... the last thing i want is a weak engine. The 327 could do the trick with he 291cm3 engine and hydrostatic tranny, but they are very expensive.
> 
> Honda and yamaha are out of my budget. The smallest yamaha is 2800$ + 15% sales taxes...
> 
> The nearest toro dealer is 200 miles away from my home.
> 
> So my choice are limited: MTD and Ariens.
> No way i will buy a troy bilt sold by Canadian tire.
> 
> Today i went to a cub cadet dealer and i have to say the hd model seem to be built to last, look a lot better than the troy bilt and the non hd model.
> Metal is a lot thicker than non hd model, the chute isnt made of plastic, there is air in the tire, the engine is BIG (420 cc...) etc. Im not really excited about the 3phase but people around me keep telling me they work good. The only thing i disliked, the chute cable isnt working really smooth, and the fact they break a lot of pin.
> 
> Price is ok, warranty is good, but for +- 200$ more i could get an ariens deluxe 28 SHO.
> 
> Im wondering which one should i buy?
> I would like some honest opinion! Thanks u!


Airens. We have both. The Airens by far holds up better and is easier to use. It is about 10 
years old and never needed a repair yet, except for shear pins. The Cub Cadet is 2 years old, and already had a clutch cable break and now both the drive belt and the auger belt need replacing. It is not nearly as reliable and heavy duty as the Airens, but does work well removing the snow. Plus the Airens is made in Brillion, Wisconsin, about 40 miles from where I live. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to SBF Chris











Pascal87 said:


> Today i didnt worked so i went to the ariens dealer to look at these snowblower.
> The ariens 28 deluxe sho was 1915$.
> The seller told me "with ariens you get 3years 0% interest rate!!! "
> 
> It was interesting
> But when we came into details:
> 50$ + taxes fee to "files opening"
> 40$ + taxes per year (x3 years because i wanted to pay on 36 month...) for "financial fee".
> 
> Seriously... where is the 0% rate if they ask 170$ for loaning fee? With taxes, this snowblower will cost 2400$.
> 
> I was really shocked. Finally i didnt bought it.



I'm pretty sure they made their choice back in 2017 when they posted they didn't buy the Ariens due to the fees being charged for the "free" financing. Does make me curious what if anything they did end up with.
But I agree, I like my Ariens better than the Troy (MTD) which is the same as the Cub (MTD) just different paint.
But an MTD is better than a shovel and if you maintain it, it will serve you for many years.

.


----------



## Rooskie

Welcome to the Snowblower Forum, Chris R!


----------

